# Texas members--anyone looking for a small dog?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a lot will be coming available there soon. Seems that puppy mill breeders have dumped quite a few:
Foster and adoptive homes needed for 91 dogs dumped in Texas » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: puppy mill, Texas, Humane Society of North Texas, Fort Worth


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At least they are cute... 

I saw the story this morning and thought that they will probably be snapped up very quickly.  The spaniel they had a picture of has cataracts though, I think. I wonder if there are other issues like that....

Can you imagine what that must have looked like? All those filthy little dogs running around free and out in the fresh air for the first time in their lives probably? And thank goodness they were NOT preyed on or hit by trains! They couldn't have been out there very long.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The little spaniel had badly matted fur too, and looked scared. I'm thinking getting dumped by the road may be the best thing that's happened to all of them. Hope they all find wonderful homes. I'd love to go snag a bunch of the cavvies but alas that is not to be....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Know we all say it all the time, but just can't imagine people doing this to dogs. I agree that setting them free might be the best thing so they can now find good forever homes. Just so sad, but glad they now have a chance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This latest dumping probably is due, according to authorities, with the new state regulations in effect governing breeders. It's really sad because if the greeders had just contacted rescues these pups could have gone directly to them and not left to fend for themselves on the streets. A breeder did this about 5 years ago in my area of town. My next door neighbor happened to spot one of those poor dogs and that dog now has a perfect forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outwest*

Outwest

Thanks so much for posting this-praying all of these dogs find good and loving homes! If you're on Facebook it might help to post it there and email all you know.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor dogs! I really hope they find homes!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I read this story yesterday, very sad and it makes me angry to see someone do this when there are so many other options available to people. 

I hope these dogs find wonderful homes.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Update: October 14, 2012*
All the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels found last week on a rural road in Denton County were in new homes on Monday. Only a few of the dogs with medical problems were not adopted out. They were put under the care of members of the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels Club, USA, were they may be adopted at a later time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> *Update: October 14, 2012*
> All the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels found last week on a rural road in Denton County were in new homes on Monday. Only a few of the dogs with medical problems were not adopted out. They were put under the care of members of the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels Club, USA, were they may be adopted at a later time.


Hooray! I was hoping this would turn out well for them.


----------

